# Dust cover for ceiling mounted projector



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Is it necessary to cover a ceiling mounted projector when it's off to protect it from dust? I had a wall mounted one (180cm high approx) and the motherboard died as a result of too much dust - at least that's what the repair guy said.

Some people say dust settles and won't affect ceiling mounted projectors, but my wall mounted one was high enough yet it was full of dust.

How do you guys cover your ceiling mounted projectors? Are there good products out there?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

A ceiling mounted projector should not be affected by dust..The vents are usually on the front and sides, not on top..
There is usually some sort of filtering system within the projector to protect the components from airborne dust..
It should not be necessary to cover your projector..Just give it an occasional wipe down with a soft cloth..


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Whether a ceiling mounted projector will be affected by dust depends on several things: what type of dust you have and how much, the projector design itself, and how long you let the projector go between cleanings. You'll probably find there is just as much dust at the ceiling level as lower in the room. Some projectors will let dust into their optics and then you have spots on the screen. As far as dust killing the main board, it would have to be a lot of dust, and as mentioned, projectors usually filter the inlet air which reduces (but doesn't eliminate) internal dust. If you can wipe significant dust off the top of the projector case after a month or so, you probably need to be a bit more concerned. Keep in mind, a cover only serves to keep downtime dust off your projector. The cover won't be there when the projector is on, although a cover will help reduce accumulated dust near the air inlet that might be sucked into the filter. More importantly whether a cover is used or not, clean your projector filter regularly since a clogged filter can cause overheating of the projector, shortening its life.


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks guys for the input, I'll check how it looks like after a month and decide whether to take protective measures at that time.


----------

